# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  This looks like a cool storage setup!!

## welderguy

I was searching for Ideas on organizing my gear and securing tools and such, I ran across this...http://www.springtailsolutions.com/  .  Anyone seen this before or use it.

----------


## Ken

They made units that fit perfectly in the trunks of the Ford Crown Vics.  They went right in the well, and had two pieces of plexi-glass that slid over each other in channels for access.  The thing held everything imaginable, and left lots of room on top for groceries, LOL.

----------


## Old GI

I had a similar, homemade container in the trunk of my old Crown Vic with EM response supplies, etc.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looked at the drawers.....pretty pricey....but cool idea.
Have a molly style sheath for the shot gun that straps on the ROP bars on the tractor....pretty cool.

----------


## welderguy

I've seen the storage drawer set ups. wouldn't mind one like that in the jeep.

----------


## welderguy

here is what im liking a lot ....http://www.springtailsolutions.com/s...with-hardware/ and the stat bags are pretty cool too. I believe I could make my own molle back panel.

----------


## hunter63

Now I like those.....I big on strapping down gear......Thanks for the site.

----------


## randyt

I've made drawer units like that for our service vans. Made from plywood for the top and bottom and 1 bys for the drawers. If I remember right a 2 by 6 is used on each end then the drawers are made from 1 by 5 s with a 1 by for the bottom and the ends. If partitions are needed a piece of 1 by is used. I've stuck them in the side doors and back door of the van.  I really need to make some of these again. Certainly not as pretty as store bought but still works and cheaper.

----------


## Desert Rat!

I'm kinda liking the looks of those, good ideas :Yes:

----------


## Rick

I don't know why you couldn't make something like that out of 3/8s plywood and install it with disconnects. Toss an Alice frame in the truck and if you had to hike it just disconnect from the truck and attach it to the Alice frame. Off and running...er....hiking. You could make a radio setup, tree stand setup or anything kind of rig you needed.

----------


## BENESSE

I sure liked that Toyota *FJ40!*

----------


## welderguy

> I sure liked that Toyota *FJ40!*


 Oh yeah . Me too!!

----------

